
Hillary Clinton concedes - weatherlight
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/08/politics/election-day-2016-highlights/index.html
======
janesconference
"If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic." \--
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

